# How Do You Attach Your Tubes & Bands ?



## fsa46

*How Do You Attach Your Tubes & Bands ?*​
Cotton String 3715.74%Teraband , Wrap & Tuck10845.96%Rubber Bands, Wrap & Tuck5724.26%Tie Wrap52.13%Other, ( Explain )187.66%Cuff104.26%


----------



## fsa46

How do you attach your tubes and bands ?

I use both Teraband and rubber bands and really like the wrap and tuck method.


----------



## Sean

I use cotton string for the pouch to band/tube. I find the pouch stays flush with the bands/tubes when tied this way.


----------



## drfrancov

I use tb strips for both the pouch and the forks...I use a piece of twine to do the roll under technique...try forceps first but kept breaking the strips...I use the same color for bands and strips...although lately I have been using tb gold for anything...


----------



## tnflipper52

Rubber bands, 64's for the fork attachment and 32's for any pouch attachment. So far it has worked good.


----------



## pgandy

Theraband because of my inventory when switching to tubes. No doubt one day soon I’ll try rubber bands due to the cost of importing theraband.


----------



## Guest

Never thought of using a rubberband instead of the Theraband wrap and tuck... Prolly gonna use that in the future, much easier to do than trying to cut spagetti thin flat bands.


----------



## drfrancov

The rubber bands work fine...but I like the looks of thin tb bands.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Still new to this, but I find when attaching tubes to the pouch, the "constrictor knot" with string works beautifully. See - DIY "slingshot" constrictor knot for slingshot - on youtube.


----------



## muddog15

i use both rubber bands and therabands if i have them. rubber bands are a back up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I use Cotton string on the pouch tie, latex reclaim strips on fork tip ties and of course cams on my Saunders slingshots fork tips. I also use rubber bands when tying flats reverse to a trumark S9 or one of my minies for a no knot tie. -- Tex


----------



## LVO

It all depends on the frame I'm attaching to. I use the top slot method, ball in tube, looped tubes. When I am using flatbands I usually use theraband for a wrap and tuck method. When attaching using gypsy para-tabs, I use the 1745's on a cuff. Can attach tubes or flats doing it that way. (thanks M_J!)
For my pouch attachments, I have been using the 1745 cuff method almost exclusively. 
I like the constrictor knot but a lot of times my poor brain can't tie it.!








I love the cuff method.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Rubber bands for pouch and fork ties in my opinion is quiet dangerous, i almost lost an eye. The rubber bands that i used, would not pull tight enough.


----------



## zwillie

Hi,

I want to show you
my new way to attache flatbands to the pouch.
It is called the Bruzzimethod.

What you need is:

1. Some conical tubes like those from silicon cartridges
(I use pipette tips)

2. A Latextube I did it with Dankung 3060 for 25mm TBG other
small sizes should work as well. The smaller the Bands, the smaller the inner
diameter of the Tube.

*First step:*

Cut the Tipps so that they fit easily into each other










*Second step:*

Cut a little piece of the latextube about 5-8 mm and put it
over the conus to the tubeplug.



















*Step three:*

Remove the conus und slip the rest over the bands.










*Step four:*

The short end auf the band must be foldet like an inlay
inside the longer bandends so you can slip the tube easyli over the layers.

Enlarge this image 









*Step five:*

Strech the band to position the Bands like you want (there
is still a hardplastic tube with enough space for the bands to move)

step six:

Roll the Latex off the the plastictube.

You have finished.


















I just made some Bands TBG double layer with 15mm at the pouche.
This means you got 4 x 0,75mm x 15 mm = 45mm² for the Bands (when not stressed) the tubes (3060) just have 7mm² inner circular area.
So this holds very good.
For thinner bands use thinner tubes.
You can also secure the binding with a Constrictor knot but I never needet it.

Sorry for my englisch


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice


----------



## fsa46

Hey zwillie, only your second post and a very nice contribution.....thanks for posting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The tube attachment method can also be used for double length bands, by putting the short piece of tube on the pouch and then rolling it off onto the bands. With double length bands you get no slip and no pouch roll. -- Tex


----------



## Berkshire bred

i am sorry to appear stuborn but wrap and tuck with thera band is commonly known to be one of the best ways and it is also cheap. whats the point in doing something else if there is something that is easier and works better.


----------



## zwillie

I am not the bandfixingmessiah I just wanted to show an alternativ method.








I also think that the wrap and tuck method is most common and handy.
The Bruzzimethod looks very clean, hold very strong, and I can do a lot of shoots with tapered Bands.
I think because there is less "stress" at the pouch attachement than with other methods.
But it is not a must have.
Zwillie


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Tex-Shooter said:


> The tube attachment method can also be used for double length bands, by putting the short piece of tube on the pouch and then rolling it off onto the bands. With double length bands you get no slip and no pouch roll. -- Tex


Here is a picture of the double band tie as finished. I separated the bands just so they would show better. The pouch has been hand formed and shot a few times.







-- Tex


----------



## muddog15

How do you form the pouch? Do you wet it and put the ball in it and tie it or is there a different way to do that. i have trouble getting the ball to sit in my pouch in the center.


----------



## LVO

Tex-Shooter said:


> The tube attachment method can also be used for double length bands, by putting the short piece of tube on the pouch and then rolling it off onto the bands. With double length bands you get no slip and no pouch roll. -- Tex
> This is how I do it. roll tube onto the pouch, pull tube or bands through pouch and roll short piece onto bandset. have never had any slippage.
> beuaty of this forum is all the different ways I learn to do things


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Muddog15 here is how to hand form. You can wet it, as it will work better. On the other hand I do sell die sets. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

I recycle broken bands as ties. Works great.


----------



## EdChads

the simple method is just to cut a hole in the centre of the pouch (depending on how big the size of your ammo, you can work out how big to make the hole)


----------



## NightKnight

zwillie said:


> I am not the bandfixingmessiah I just wanted to show an alternativ method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that the wrap and tuck method is most common and handy.
> The Bruzzimethod looks very clean, hold very strong, and I can do a lot of shoots with tapered Bands.
> I think because there is less "stress" at the pouch attachement than with other methods.
> But it is not a must have.
> Zwillie


Relax, I can assure you that many will appreciate your post! Thanks for giving the info!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

for tube attachment thread




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 8, 2012











  








for tube attachment thread




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 8, 2012











  








for tube attachment thread




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 8, 2012


----------



## fsa46

I added "Cuff " to the choices. Forgot all about it when I started the post.


----------



## leon13

thanks for the info


----------



## crazymike

Brownell _Fast Flight_ Plus _Bowstring (just because i have it on hand)_


----------



## crazymike

I forgot to add i use thera band ( for the look.. blue, green, black) gold being the last choice to attach to the forks because i do not like the look of it. Blue is my fovorite color.


----------



## vfabrizio

i suck at tieing them on! mine always end up crazy!


----------



## Xidoo

*I have been using rubber bands since, I was a little kid. I also like to use rubber tubes cut in half to make the last wrap. Saludos. *


----------



## glsmith1544

why not electrical tape stretched tiiiiiiiiight? (bands to sling shot)

Geoff S.


----------



## SlingDaddy

I use looped chinese tubes, and use frames that allow me to slip bandsets on and off with "fixing" anything - one of these tubes greatest strengths IMHO


----------



## pgandy

SlingDaddy said:


> I use looped chinese tubes, and use frames that allow me to slip bandsets on and off with "fixing" anything - one of these tubes greatest strengths IMHO


That's one of the things I like about Chinese ss and tubes. Recently I started using #32 rubber bands to tie the pouches on and for the loop in pseudo tapered bands. This had been on my mind for a while, I had been using stripes of TBG or TBS. The #32 bands made it easier than I thought it would. I am only on my 3rd band set with the #32 and have experienced no problems. Also, I recently started using cuffs of 2040 at the tie point of my 1745 bands. Too soon to confirm this but the bands appear to last a little longer.


----------



## zwillie

Hi,
I made this tube attachement hole in fork with screw.




























I like the clean look.

Zwillie


----------



## deleted

i just started with slingshots, but for after i saw all the methods, for me was clear to use theraband to attach bands. You have always some leftovers, especially if you tapper, and using the same material under this extreme strain can not be wrong. if you stretch a 3-4mm strip to its maximum when you wrap it, you need only 40mm length (at the pouch). looks nice, works perfect, best way for me.


----------



## mopper

I always use the wrap-and-tuck method, with strips of Theraband cut from leftover/broken bands.

For tying the pouch I always try to use "lighter" rubber than I use for the bands themselves (e.g. I tie TB Gold and Silver bands with TB Blue strips). It does wonders if you are plagued with handslaps. For tying the bands to the fork I always use the strongest rubber - TB Silver or Gold.


----------



## boby

I usually use 1745 tubes and use cotton string (#3 crochet thread, which someone else on this forum had suggested). I've been wearing out the bands at 600 shots lately (not at the pouch), so this pouch attach method works better than it needs to, and is really easy. I use a constrictor knot (which I can tie in my sleep by now). I make a point of only modestly stretching the tube when tying, and only modestly tightening the knot. I use 2 identical ties (separate strings) for each band for insurance, and also to allow the somewhat weaker tightening of the constrictor knots and more moderate stretching of the tube when tying. I thought using rubber ties at the pouch instead of cotton string was more difficult, although others apparently seem fine with it.


----------



## hoggif

Some tubes are ok with cuffs while some seem to slip under heavy tension. (Sure, I could turn them inside out, clean them etc to make it work better). I have slippage only with pseudotapers and never at the poach end.

To avoid slippage I use a piece of cotton string with a constructor knot over the cuff. Cuff is there only to protect the tube a bit.

I usually add a drop of acrylic paint on the knot to color code different band types. It seals the knot too. (Strings of different color, small rings of colored tubing and permanent paint markers are another great methods for coding the bands).


----------



## reset

I only use tubes now(way easier for old guys hands) so i only use frames that are fitted for tubes and for the pouch i use cotton string.


----------



## trobbie66

I had to vote other. I use all these methods except cotton twine. instead I use wax dental floss. When i cuff I also tie a constrictor on top ,sometimes a double cuff,etc. It all depends on the frame I'm attaching to, bands (or tubes) being used,time of year(I'm north of 49) meaning temp. All in all I really don't have a specific preference.


----------



## Portland Stumpy

Theraband wrap and tuck for me, I keep locking forceps in my catapult pouch to make swapouts easier.


----------



## muddog15

I have just started using cotton string, I'll remember the dental floss idea and try it sometime. I hate using rubber bands or scrap theraband and wraping and tucking. I have never had very much luck with tubes so I'm shooting flats. I tried some cotton string on a fork, I didnt get it tight enough so I had to wrap & tuck a rubber band over the string, it's holding now but it took me at least an hour because it kept slipping from my fingers. I'm an old guy with big fingers.


----------



## Davidka

A noob's question (I searched for this but found only one undetailed mentioning): I received my tubes today and the easiest way I can think of is just running a tube thru the cat and the pouch and tying both ends together to create a loop, Then repeating this on the other side with another tube. Of course I can do the same without looping by tying the tube to the SS on one side and to the pouch on the other, two knots, and doing the same on the other side. I hope I made myself clear&#8230; what are the downsides of this method (except losing a bit of tube length)?

thanks for any answer!


----------



## Davidka

OK OK - now i know why you don't like to tie tubes. i tried it yesterday and firstly, it ain't easy. tying a Theraband green tube (TBGT) is much harder than tying paracords. secondly, it wastes a huge amount of tube. much more the i thought it would. and last but not lease, this huge amount of tube that's wasted sits as a heavy knot on your band. this won't do...

So i moved to plan B. only problem is - i didn't plan a B-plan. yes i tough i know everything and my plan is good. stupid noob. so i tried to improvise. this all regards my cheap Chinese slingshot (CCSS) and my TBGT setup. so i tryed the ball in the tube and it worked nice:










As for the other end, i was too lazy to bother with all the methods I've seen here, so I improvised with a cable tie on the pouch's end. how smart am I?










Well, apparently not so smart... the cable tie tore after two shots :banghead: so i continued my practice with the Trumark FS-1 but when luck runs out it runs out and my Trumark's tube tore right away (with only 300 shots made, more or less).










So the practice ended before it started and I went down to my apartment to see what i can do. now the Turmak has this plastic thingy to place the tube on the pouch so i used it on my CCSS with the pouch. and this was my setup for yesterday.



















So that's my set up right now. i'll keep trying.

Conclusions:


Usually there is a reason for everybody to do something the same certain way.
TBGT are much faster and much harder to pull than Trumark's elastics.
My CCSS is too small for my hand and i got some hard thumb slaps.

and if you've read so far I want to Thank you.

Thanks, Davidka


----------



## Imperial

hey davidka- have you tried cuffing them with a piece of tube, same or smaller, at the pouch connections ?


----------



## Davidka

Imperial said:


> hey davidka- have you tried cuffing them with a piece of tube, same or smaller, at the pouch connections ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuff ties.JPG


i'll give it a try. i have so many things yet to try...

cheers mate!


----------



## Tube_Shooter

I have moved away from slingshots that use ball in tube method to slingshots that use looped tubes,I have found although the ball in tube works just fine I find looped tubes are lasting longer,it comes down to the ball in tube biting into the tube and eventually tears where as with looped tubes there's nothing really to bite into the tubes so long as slingshot end are smooth as glass.For pouch ties I moved to constrictor knot using soft cotton bakers twine from rubber cuff,I read somewhere,I think it was Texshooter,that rubber cuff method may contribute to fliers.I did find when I changed to cotton ties that my groups tightened up so there maybe some truth it what Tex said.


----------



## pgandy

David your broken tube reminds me of the days when I tried using a Marksman and about gave up on slingshots. It wasn't as I remembered from a kid. Then went to flats, a good move. And from there to small diameter tubes, a better move.

I now use #32 rubber bands principally to tie, at least on the tube bands. At first I was using TBG cut from broken TBG bands and then TBG sheets. The #32 are faster and cheaper to work with. They are light weight and compact.

A pouch tie

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa443/pgandy10/TieRubberBand_zpsa4e48c15.jpg

A Cocktail band tie using dental floss and rubber bands

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa443/pgandy10/TieCocktailBand_zpsf471af26.jpg

A slingshot in pocket carry mode with pseudo tapered bands and pouch preloaded. Very compact.

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa443/pgandy10/1745BandLoaded_zpsdde4781e.jpg

I tried uploading the photos by using attach files and it failed. So I then tried posting them via Photobucket and only the link appeared. I then tried opening the link and only the first opened and then the eventually failed so I removed the files from Photobucket. The files were in jpg format.


----------



## Metropolicity

Rubber tying small tubes isn't tough if you have a small jig for it.

I made one using two 2x4" at about 10", standing on end, spaced 12" apart. On top of those pillars I screwed in some medium sized pony clamps with the rubber tips removed.

This allows me to pretension the tubing and pull even a .25" overlap out to 1" to wrap TBB on it and finish off with a tuck. I just did it to a set of very hard, pseudo-taper green bands from HK.


----------



## projector101

I use hose clamps on my naturals.


----------



## Boardcutboy

I wrap wire round the tips of the forks and twist it tight with the pliers and for the pouch I use cable-ties.


----------



## Davidka

Well after some try and error I started using the wrap & tuck method - it works fine and is the easiest to do.


----------



## Deano 1

Many moons ago, when I was a boy, and right up to a few years ago, I used ties made from ladies tights/stockings. If you cut 3 inch lengths from the legs of the tights, stretch it and snip through to give you a string. Stretch the bands/tubes and wrap around 3 times and double knot.

Then I used TBG strips with the wrap and tuck.

Now I use similar strips cut from a cycle inner tube. You'd be surprised how much rubber there is in an inner tube.

If I'm just testing some bands or tubes I will use them mini tie wraps, I pick them up for £1 for a bag containing a thousand from the carboot ( they really are ten a penny ).


----------



## One Shot-Corey

rubber band wrap and tuck works for me


----------



## D.Nelson

I use wax coated twine with a constriction knot at the pouch and theraband strips or #64s for the forks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Did you know that oil and wax deteriorates rubber! We also run test that show that rubber wrap and rubber tubing for ties cause some inaccuracy that twine does not!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Carefully


----------



## Byudzai

no ties, jigs, or moving parts:


----------



## POI

Tube are Punched near the edge and threaded through themselves like the Chinese style and bands are getting tied with waxed thread sold for use witht he speedy stichers/awels sold everywhere. Stong stuff and not cuttng through the bands so far.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

glsmith1544 said:


> why not electrical tape stretched tiiiiiiiiight? (bands to slingshot)
> 
> Geoff S.


Might be a problem of heat. Most any kind of tape for that matter. High heat may cause the adhesive to "creep" out. They have some wrap for baseball bats that might would work, but I don't know. Interesting topic, and one more piece of valuable information to have in case of the SHTF scenario actually was to happen,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Irishshooter

Ultra light Thera band for the pouch- green or blue and black 66 fit band for the fork- as I've got buckets of the stUff and it's awful band material ????


----------



## Ole Man Dan

I use #64 Rubber Bands for tying to forks. #32 Rubber Bands for pouches, or thread...

Rubber Bands work really well.


----------



## Sinnbad11

I'm a big fan of Dankung 1632 tubing using Bill Hays method.


----------



## Byudzai

muddog15 said:


> How do you form the pouch? Do you wet it and put the ball in it and tie it or is there a different way to do that. i have trouble getting the ball to sit in my pouch in the center.


can we see a photo of your pouch?


----------



## goodflite

I wonder if pinstripe tape would work for binding bands and tubes? Somehow, I acquired a bunch of top quality pinstriping in 1/8 and 1/4 widths in various colors and have used it to bind other things when neatness counts. When wrapped, it elongates much like any other vinyl, retracts slowly and is very tough but is also very thin but soft and does not get bulky. If wrapped too tightly, it creeps but the adhesive is aggressive and probably would not get gummy - made for vehicles after all. It seems like you could take the 1/4 wide stuff, make one wrap on top of the other for neat collar appearance in an accent color-like Teal.


----------



## Viper010

Ouch man you're killing me... All the pinstripe tape I can find here is crap quality and pretty darn expensive... Hurts my heart a little bit to hear the good quality stuff is being used where a rubber band or some binding thread would suffice... Ah well... Carry on...


----------



## lunasling

i use various methods, # 64 or 32 rubber bands, para tabs, wave attachments

depends on the style of the shooter.


----------



## BockBorg

Hey guys. Just looking for some feedback, I cut myself some tapered flatbands 1">3/4" at 8" length, heavy fitness bands Goodlife brand (no tbg in Drayton  and rigged em up to my marksman. 2 per side, I used the wrap and tuck method as recommended by many, did my best.

Is there anything here that looks like it's going to kill me or does it look workable to you guys?


----------



## lunasling

The best thing to do is chuck it in a vise and pull on it bout a dozen times if it holds your good if not try a different approach.


----------



## BockBorg

Thanks Lunasling. I'll do just that... Just figured if I made any glaring mistakes someone might clue me in lol


----------



## grappo73

Tbg stripes for foro and leather stitching wax for pouches


----------



## dave4100

TBG strips for the bands to sling and waxed string(constrictor knot) for pouches.


----------



## inconvenience

Wrap and tuck where you do a few wraps and fold tongue over and wrap more and finish ut. Nothing else is so secure.


----------



## THWACK!

Byudzai said:


> muddog15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you form the pouch? Do you wet it and put the ball in it and tie it or is there a different way to do that. i have trouble getting the ball to sit in my pouch in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> can we see a photo of your pouch?
Click to expand...

 :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK!

I usually use #32 rubber band on the forks and cotton string at the pouch. - never a problem. I learned that from a BDSM 101 class.

THWACK!


----------



## brucered

Rubber at the the fork and rubber at the pouch.


----------



## Samurai Samoht




----------



## kevmar

drfrancov said:


> I use tb strips for both the pouch and the forks...I use a piece of twine to do the roll under technique...try forceps first but kept breaking the strips...I use the same color for bands and strips...although lately I have been using tb gold for anything...


/\ Me too.


----------

